# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Maria and Tom

## tammyy2j

Does anyone think they might get together at some point?

I think he is going to be very protective of pregnant Maria now

I would think when Maria finds out about Liam and Carla's affair she will be mad 

I thought maybe Maria would get with Peter again but it looks like he will hook up with Leanne and i really hope Tom does not go for Carla

----------


## lizann

Yes i like the idea of Maria and Tom together

Does Tom live in Liam and Maria's house?

----------


## Abbie

I thought that, it was just the way he was last night  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought that Tom was gay  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

> I thought that Tom was gay


 :EEK!:  IS he?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I dunno I just thought he was. didnt he kiss Sean a while back?

----------


## Abbie

I just went on wiki, didnt sean make a pass at him but Tom told him he was straight

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh right i see, im getting mixed up then lol

I find Tom a bit boring, is he permanent now?

----------


## Abbie

I dunno, hes probably still classed as recurring  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Tom gave off the wrong signals and Sean made a pass but Tom told him that he was not gay then. I would like for him to stay around, quite like him and he is good looking  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Tom lately?

----------


## Perdita

I am sure I saw him at Ty and Maria's wedding in the church.

----------

